# King Seiko



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

A treat for Seiko fans :


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Very nice Roy.I'll have that one mate


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Very very nice indeed







- I'll buy it off Alex when he gets bored with it


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Send payment now Paul to Roy cut out the middle man


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Am I too late already? Has it gone?









I'll have it after Alex, Paul, whoever ......


















Paul


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Who said it was for sale ?,


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Sorry Roy.My fault again


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

You know me too well, everything is for sale.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I know,but I did not want to let everyone know I know you too well


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

So *when* will it be for sale?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Maybe next week.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Roy

How deos that regulator work?

is that the one with the buttons on the outside of the case?


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

......when you are putting it up, keep in mind that someone has Â£1000 to spend


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I'll wait for whoever buys it to get bored with it as my watch budget has just recently gone on another Seiko - it's a very fine one though


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

I didn't know what a King Seiko is so I did a little search

http://plaza19.mbn.or.jp/~kseiya/gs/history-e.html

There are some references about KS. It seems it is a good watch.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

DavidH said:


> Roy
> 
> How deos that regulator work?
> 
> is that the one with the buttons on the outside of the case?


 The screw turns the regulator.

It cannot be regulated from the outside of the case , this one has a screw on back so there is no need for this. The Chronometer that I had with this feature was a monoblock case.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Roy this isnt the first time that you have teased the forum with this KS as I recall


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

No John, it only arrived today.

You must be thinking of the Chronometer that I used to have not this one.

I'll not tease anyone with the other 20 Seiko's that I bought with this one.
















I don't have time to photograph them anyway, I may be moving in a couple of days.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

> 20 Seiko's


Be still my beating


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

DavidH said:


> ......when you are putting it up, keep in mind that someone has Â£1000 to spend


----------



## tom (Jun 2, 2003)

Why not put it on watchbay and let everyone bid for it?

Tom


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

pauluspaolo said:


> I'll wait for whoever buys it to get bored with it as my watch budget has just recently gone on another Seiko - it's a very fine one though


 From somebody who hasn't got any plans to own a Seiko - well at present - I second this.

I'm going to get caught in this love/hate think over these & Omegas now I bet









However I saw Paulus' watch yesterday. The case on it is a solid brick almost.

In fact here's an observation from me even...........

It has a crown coated in something. Paul told me what, but not rubber or Therban, However due to its build from the side when on his wrist it looked a bit like my Offshore!

So regardless of what's under the bonnet, the case at least is top notch, if I do say so.

ALL COMMENTS WERE NOT PROMPTED BY FINANCIAL INCENTIVES OFFERED BY THE WATCH OWNER


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2004)

As a Seiko novice I am really at a loss to see what is so special about this KS (King Seiko)

It is a 25 jewel auto (fairly standard) unfinished movement.

High beat so probably a 28800 (also standard)

Can anyone tell me what causes the adulation among the Seiko cognoscenti, is it particularly rare?

What vintage would it be?

All answers gratefully received.


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

> As a Seiko novice I am really at a loss to see what is so special about this KS (King Seiko)
> 
> It is a 25 jewel auto (fairly standard) unfinished movement.
> 
> ...


To a degree, you are right, Neil. Yes, it's not the most attractive movement, but it does its job very well and has good longevity.

The value from King, Grand etc Seiko's is due to their rarity. Many were Japan only models, and as such limited in their numbers. I'm not overly keen on the case design of this example (guessing early 1970's), but these watches are sure to rise in value amongst Seiko fans.

Cheers

Foggy


----------

